#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Home Articles >  >  >  Article: Cost Estimation Sheet for Heat Exchanger & Vessel

## Pjnayak

You can view the page at **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

See More: Article: Cost Estimation Sheet for Heat Exchanger & Vessel

----------


## NIKOLATESLA

Thank you.

----------


## zapata

thank you

----------


## kathirmj

Thanks

----------


## cistian

thx a lot.

----------


## gasenilahmad

Thanks Pjnayak

----------


## avy782

thanks

----------


## Prosim

Many Thanks.

----------


## eqykhan

Thank you!

----------


## karthik.5

thanks

----------


## Arshad Hussain

Thanks

----------


## Prosim

Many Thanks.

----------


## getanasmalik

Dear PJnayak,



Thank you for the great sharingSee More: Article: Cost Estimation Sheet for Heat Exchanger & Vessel

----------


## CAST

Thanks...

----------


## Sajid Ali Khan

Excellent
Thanks

----------


## rafeek132

Great sharing
thanks

----------


## chow9150

Thank you...

----------


## luckshmiravi

Thank you

----------


## faisal007

thanks

----------


## amado.palma

Muchas Gracias!!!
Thanks!!

----------


## nnarvind

Tanks for sharing

----------

